# The Clothes Thread



## MikeH (Apr 27, 2012)

Now I'm not really materialistic when it comes to everyday items, but I love clothes. I actually have about 4x as many shirts as my girlfriend. And anyone who lives with a female will realize that's pretty absurd.  My current brand that I've been buying a lot of is On The Byas. It's a PacSun exclusive brand, as far as I know, but their clothes are comfortable as all hell. This is currently my favorite shirt (but mine's a darker charcoal/gray color):





Paired with these pants:





Just all around comfort. My goal, though, is to be able to afford a Gucci shirt, pants, and shoes by the end of the year. Which will be insanely expensive, but come on. It's Gucci. 

Talk about clothes.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 27, 2012)

I buy all of my clothes at thrift stores except socks, shoes and underwear.


----------



## Faine (Apr 27, 2012)

Pretty much all my shorts are a different color/shade of camo. All my hoodies are either zip up or pull overs and theyre black without any logos. I'm simple I dont like representing any sort of logo or company. Unless its a band t-shirt. I have 100's of those. haha.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 27, 2012)

Skinny jeans and a T-shirt (usually black and with a band logo on it) and... uh... that's about it.

I mean, apart from underwear etc but isn't that kind of a given?


----------



## ras1988 (Apr 27, 2012)

In the office it is polos, chinos, button ups, slacks, loafers, drivers, and the odd suit and tie here and there for big meetings/visits. I stick to Polo, Lacoste, and Brooks Bros. for the more casual stuff. Suits are typically Boss, button ups Ike Behar or Boss, with an Armani Collezioni thrown in, ties are Italian. 

The second I get home it's crocs or sneakers, ancient free t-shirts or sports shirts, and either gym shorts or decent jeans. I am comfortable in either setting but there is a level of comfort that can only be attained by wearing a shirt that has had 100+ washings, gym shorts, and crocs.


----------



## ry_z (Apr 27, 2012)

DEEPSTYLE International ::: deepstylekorea.com :::

My favorite thing. Most of my wardrobe these days is from Korea. 

I just recently got this coat (and pants):






Now it needs to stay cold so I can actually wear it.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Apr 27, 2012)

I buy whatever fits and is on the 1/2 off rack, as long as it looks decent. I could care less who the hell designs it. If the shoe fits, or pants, I'll wear it!


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 27, 2012)

ry_z said:


> DEEPSTYLE International ::: deepstylekorea.com :::
> 
> My favorite thing. Most of my wardrobe these days is from Korea.
> 
> ...



the link doesn't work


----------



## flexkill (Apr 27, 2012)

Works for me...you at work????


----------



## MFB (Apr 27, 2012)

Khaki shorts
Black tee
Circa Lopez kicks



Just about everyday that's my attire


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Apr 27, 2012)

For me it's usually just a band shirt, pair of jeans, boots, and my leather jacket or a hoodie. Sometimes I'll wear a knit skullcap.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 27, 2012)

Black jeans or black Dicky's shorts for those hot days
Black band shirts and band hoodies if I'm feeling nippy
Black kicks (usually skateboard because I find them more comfortable though I do like Adidas classics too)
White Hanes socks (ever since I started wearing ankle socks I can't go back to the longer ones; too much leg hair)
I haven't bought new underwear in years, I'm wearing the ones I have now until they disintegrate, and after that I may just go commando 

I can't stand shopping for clothes and only really do it once a year. I buy new stuff if I need it (winter coat or shoes) but otherwise my shoes last me a year and I only really have 4 pairs of shoes: my regular shoes, dress shoes, work boots, and flip flops (which are bright white Adidas ones; I call them my 'IDGAF shoes'). Most (basically all) of my shirts/hoodies I buy online or at a band's show. I have been known to wear a dress shirt or a button up flannel one when I'm feeling crazy/snazzy.

Oh also my Black Dahlia Murder toque (beanie for you yanks) during the winter.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 27, 2012)

flexkill said:


> Works for me...you at work????



nope, i'm at home :s

maybe the site is racist against canadians


----------



## flexkill (Apr 27, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> nope, i'm at home :s
> 
> maybe the site is racist against canadians



What's that all aboot?? Haha


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 27, 2012)

The Armada said:


> I buy all of my clothes at thrift stores except socks, shoes and underwear.



Same, no way in hell I am paying 40$ for a pair of pants when I can get a slightly used pair for 10. Failing the thrift store it has to be at least on sale, preferably clearance. I don't like spending money on clothing.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 27, 2012)

Maroon or black jeans, a blue/grey crewneck or hoodie, usually with a leather jacket to keep all my belongings in and keep me extra warm. Same goes for summer - the jacket and jumpers, usually with either a shirt from the many independent stores I follow, or a good band shirt.

I kind of care about my clothes, and I don't mind paying extra for a great design, as someone who designs merch and clothing myself, I care greatly for the effort put in, and will gladly pay extra for quality prints and material.

Latest purchase was this:










Because kittens and Satan, why not?


----------



## Murmel (Apr 27, 2012)

I look like one of these two pretty much every day except with different shoes. And a not as handsome face.











Might mix it up with black or beige chinos with a white poloshirt every now and then.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 27, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I mean, apart from underwear etc but isn't that kind of a given?



No. I dont wear underwear or socks ever. For the same reason i dont use a top sheet on my bed. I dont like useless things getting bunched up and annoying the fuck out of me.

I try to mix metal with fashion but i dont ever buy expensive clothes. Ive bought boutique brands in the past and they wear out twice as fast as cheaper brands. I usually wear levi jeans. I still havent found a good brand for shirts. i wont wear shirts that are a solid color with a logo or graphic on the front. I like designs that cover the whole shirt. So i dont wear any band tees unless they fit that criteria.

If anyone has a good brand/source for these types of shirts please let me know cause i have almost no clothes. i have to do laundry every other day.


----------



## MFB (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds kind of ...snobby to be honest? I mean, why not just wear blank shirts then if you can't find any overall designs? That's what I do, but only because I stopped caring about what's on my shirt and I think out of the 40 shirts I own - 10 have designs on them, maybe a couple more now, definitely no more than 15.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 27, 2012)

My mother tells me I look like a hobo, and, frankly, I some times do, because most of my clothes are so old . Only recently have I been taking an interest in dressing "properly." I've ditched all of my band t-shirts (I gave most of them away to friends of mine). The only band t-shirts remaining are two Porcupine Tree shirts and a Steve Vai Alien Guitar Secrets t-shirt that I was given at the clinic. With that said, I'm having trouble getting rid of my black shirts. I buy clothes about once every two years, so it's hard to get out of my comfort zone .

Normally, I just wear jeans, a t-shirt or polo shirt, and mostly Vans shoes (love them. I still love the look and feel of skating shoes, even if I never really was a skateboarder). Every now and then I wear a pair of camo long shorts I have. It's also been a sort of "trademark" of mine to wear a studded belt about 90% of the time (the ones with the little chrome pyramids all over). I just like them, I don't really know why. But I really don't mind wearing regular leather and/or fabric belts, and I occasionally do, as a matter of fact.

I definitely love a classy look, but I've no idea how to pull it off . I need to learn the names of different garments and pieces so I know what it is I'm doing. I never wired my brain to really care for clothing until recently. I think I just need to get a woman to teach me how to look good . My other problem is that I am VERY skinny, so it's hard to find things that look good on me. I'm currently hitting the gym so I can see some results in the following years. Let's see what happens.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mesh gym shorts, usually with some kind of band logo.





And either a Purdue crew neck sweater (the only sports team i will ever care about)




Or a Penguin by Munsingwear t shirt. I like the ones in either solid colors or stripes/ other patterns with a front pocket and a small penguin embroidry




Or just some random band shirt. Here's my most recent purchase




A pair of vans. Either lace up or slip on but always all black.




And to top it off, an oversized black knit beanie





In the winter it's pretty much the same except i trade the gym shorts for some skinny jeans from Hollister. They are offensively expensive so i never pay full price plus i kind of get a "high" when i pay far less than retail for something lol. They are the only band of jeans i've been able to find that strike that balance of tight but not too tight. Plus the distressing/ weathering has a natural look that alot of other brands just can't seem to pull off


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 27, 2012)

MFB said:


> Sounds kind of ...snobby to be honest? I mean, why not just wear blank shirts then if you can't find any overall designs? That's what I do, but only because I stopped caring about what's on my shirt and I think out of the 40 shirts I own - 10 have designs on them, maybe a couple more now, definitely no more than 15.



I do wear blank shirts as well. Sorry i wasnt clear. Shirts with graphics have to fit that criteria. Otherwise i do wear a few different blank shirts.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm actually surprised how many guys here seem to be perfectionist about their appearance. I guess the "metro" look is popular these days.

My favourite clothes these days are a pair of jeans my wife modded into bellbottoms with blue plaid yesway and I wear whatever band shirt is clean, with a logo-less bargain basement hoodie.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm poor so I can't actually wear what I want I'm trying to get a job becasue I want to be able to buy clothing I really like instead of walmart pants where the crotch wears out and I don't really like how they fit. and on top of that I have love handles but I'm losing them. After I have capital and less fat I plan on taking going to hollister becasue they have some nice looking stuff and I once stole a hoodie from a ex's of my brother and damn was that comfy


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 27, 2012)

I tend to be a boring band t shirt and jeans/three-quarter lengths kinda guy. I'd buy more old fashioned clothes if I could afford them, like waistcoats and whatnot. 

I have this hoodie which I love though. Don't care about labelling myself a tool.


----------



## MFB (Apr 27, 2012)

In the winter my attire is combat boots, jeans, black t-shirt, flannel button-up/hoodie, and beanie. I guess I'm a sucker for the classics, although some 3/4 baseball shirts would be a nice change up too. Maybe I'll add some to my collection when I get back home.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 27, 2012)

flexkill said:


> What's that all aboot?? Haha



it keeps directing me to 'page not found'

anyways, i have a few different looks i go towards. 

look one: business/dressy( i dont look as classy as that... )






look two: casual business/semi-dressy:






casual:










and metal (usually just comes out during concerts. its fun to stand out of the sea of black...though my bracelets usually let me fit it)






and people often say i wear expensive stuff...truth be told, i usually shop at walmart and other cheaper stuff. i'm just good and mixing and matching stuff. buying a tie for 50 bucks is insane when you can get the same look from winners(americans have marshal) for 10 bucks, if that. same thing goes for shoes. classy doesn't have to be expensive. just shop around...


also, though its not really classy, i've been trying to pull this look off. kind of a military, steam-punk, anime, mafia look all into one:







and yes, more than anything, i love coats, and thus, fall and winter fashion is what really interests me. spring and summer fashion i find a bit boring and annoying...


----------



## MFB (Apr 28, 2012)

For me, casual business is a shirt with no coat, and sleeves slighty rolled but still with a tie and tucked in. You could probably even get away with a button up shirt, tie and something like a solid cardigan as business casual if you wore it right.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 28, 2012)

T-Shirt + shorts for the summer, one kind of mothafucka wears jeans when its this hot outside 0_o


----------



## MikeH (Apr 28, 2012)

Also, my pea coat fucking rules in the winter.





When it comes to shoes and outifits, I always have to go low-profile. The biggest shoe I wear (aside from my work boots) is Vans Authentics. Other than that, I wear Toms. I can wear Nike Air Max 90s when I go to the gym and they don't bother me. But I can't stand the look of them when I'm wearing my jeans. There's few occasions where I feel comfortable enough to wear them with shorts. But very few.  And this is a pair of shoes I paid over $150 for. Money well spent, right?


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 28, 2012)

plain, or band shirt with a plain color collared overshirt, cargo shorts (usually polo because they are made well and i like the feel of them), and nike sbs, or 6.0s of some sort. that is pretty much the everyday attire. Although at work i tend to wear more dressy stuff with a lab coat.


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 28, 2012)

I often try to incorporate a scarf with whatever I'm wearing. Just cause


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 28, 2012)

Black jeans, black band t shirt, and either wal mart boots or my old pair of these....


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 28, 2012)

When I wear shorts they're plaid shorts, sneakers, black t shirt with my summer jacket over it, or not.

Black t shirts make up about 80% of my t shirts, then I have 10 slim fit button ups, 4 of them being uni color for one of my blazers and just to give me some basic variety. Here's one of my sweet blazers, newest addition actually.




Like this, but with more accent in the colors. Can't wear anything that isn't a single color under it 
If I wanna rock the almost Carl Sagan look I put a dark red turtle neck under it 

For long pants it's always jeans paired with black dress shoes. I find that dress shoes really make whatever I wear look somewhat nicer (except with shorts!)

Everything slim fit, no graphics.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 28, 2012)

What color to wear today ?!?!

Jeans/Cargo pants and Band T-Shirt. Everyday Everywhere.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm surprised of the amount of clothes everyone has. 

I have 1 grey sweater (posted earlier), and 1 blue Oxford shirt. 2 pairs of jeans though I only really use 1 of them. 2 pairs of black chinos and 1 pair of beige, and like 3 t-shirts/polo shirts that I use.
I do laundry a lot 

Just now I discovered that turtlenecks look fucking awesome. I think it's because it really shows off the outline and curves of the body, I'm a huge fan of tight fit clothing. I like them especially on women  Too bad it's summer in like a month, so I'll have to wait until autumn to get one.

I'm also looking to invest in one of these






Also a brown bracelet. If I can find someone to make me a sweet friendship bracelet that is blue, red and brown I'd be so happy.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 28, 2012)

Right now it's button down Gander Mountain shirts and cargo pants.

But I'm saving up for this:





And boots. Timberlands.

Edit:
And when it's cold, leather jackets. But it's never cold enough here, so I never get to wear them.


----------



## MFB (Apr 28, 2012)

Murmel said:


> I'm surprised of the amount of clothes everyone has.
> I do laundry a lot



I had FAR more shirts before I moved out to San Francisco than compared to now, since I had to fit my life into a suitcase or two at best and those could cap at 50 pounds or I had to pay money, so downsizing = only option besides storage. Not to mention all my shirts were old and had band graphics or were quirky humor and those ones were normally very impulsive buys, so I decided to donate them all for tax purposes and went to Walmart and snagged something like five bundles of 4 shirts so 20 black/grey total, and kept SOME of my older shirts. It also works out so that I can rotate laundry - do half then fold it and the stuff that's clean gets moved over so I'll grab it, then repeat.

Or I can do what I normally do and wait till the second to last day of the month when almost ALL my clothes are dirty and rush to do laundry in one day like an idiot


----------



## ry_z (Apr 28, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Also, my pea coat fucking rules in the winter.










And hey, it's actually me in the photo, even if it's 2.5 years ago.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 29, 2012)

T-shirts and jeans, mostly black.


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 29, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Black jeans, black band t shirt, and either wal mart boots or my old pair of these....



Are those duff shoes? I remember having a pair similar to that and they were awesome.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 29, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> Are those duff shoes? I remember having a pair similar to that and they were awesome.



Yeah. Duffs Barletta's.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 29, 2012)

My clothes I can't really post here mainly because I have different stuff. I do however love my "Morticia pants". I have a pair of pants that are really long, too long, so I cut up the bottoms of the legs and it's tattered and trails a bit. They look like the male version of the bottom of Morticia Addams' dress. They're great to wear with platforms


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 29, 2012)

I find clothes to be a huge waste of money. I'll buy a new pair of jeans once a year or so, but I refuse to pay more than $15. Most of my clothes are 3 or 4 years old. The only reason I get new shirts is because of CD pre-order packages. I have one pair of sneakers (3 years old), one pair of sandals (4 years old), and my work boots (5 years old).

I dont attempt fashion. I just put on whatever is on top of the pile and go. I'd rather have a huge pile of guitars than clothes.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 1, 2012)

Clothes are annoying and I don't usually put much thought into them. My usual thing is a pair of Propper BDU pants (black or olive), a black Dickies workshirt over a t-shirt (black, olive drab, or dark purple), and combat boots. Jacket options are a black Shroud of Bereavement hoodie, a black M-65 field jacket with removable liner, or a leather biker jacket (occasionally with the hoodie under it).


----------



## morrowcosom (May 1, 2012)

Black and white striped polo/ralph lauren track shoes, denim jeans, camo shorts, plaid shorts, black t-shirts (band logo, joke, cool design), various other colored shirts with alcohol advertisements (like my pink Schlitz Malt Liquor T-shirt), a black Hurley hoodie or a Carhartt coat, and a Hurley baseball cap half the time. 

I also wear shades a lot, including indoors, because my eyes are sensitive to light.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 1, 2012)

Faine said:


> All my hoodies are either zip up or pullover



as opposed to... ?


----------



## ry_z (May 1, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> as opposed to... ?



Button, maybe? I can't say that I've seen a button-up hoodie.


----------



## The Reverend (May 1, 2012)

Anything Banana Republic, Kohl's, or Target (yeah, Target) has. You'd be surprised how easy it is to look like you're wearing designer duds while not spending money.

I have this really lame habit of getting drunk and ruining all my clothes, though. Alcohol, blood, vomit and homeless people urine has cost me $300 in clothes (Target clothes, mind you). 

I have a lot of tattoos, including one straight across my throat, and dressing classy helps fuck with people's perception of me. Then we start talking about music, and they find out I don't listen to Gotye or whatever. People are confused when I talk about deathcore and my profuse, profound love for it. I've put a lot of thought into my appearance, and decided that I'm going to project all facets of my personality; I'm just as equally okay with Romantic period symphonies as I am with disgusting, vile metal, and I can show both equally. 

Also, once I put aside the absurdly tight pants, skate shoes, and band tees with women being ripped apart and demons, really, really, really *hot* girls starting talking to me. I assume the two things are related.


----------



## Murmel (May 1, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> Also, once I put aside the absurdly tight pants, skate shoes, and band tees with women being ripped apart and demons, really, really, really *hot* girls starting talking to me. I assume the two things are related.



Not trying to offend anyone, but I think most people are kinda scared off by dudes going around looking all br00talz.

It's nice but at the same time disturbing that the moment you start dressing properly people's views about you will change. Dramatically.
I kinda want to get one of my arms sleeved just because it would be such a contrast to how I look otherwise. I do enjoy that look though.


----------



## The Reverend (May 1, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Not trying to offend anyone, but I think most people are kinda scared off by dudes going around looking all br00talz.
> 
> It's nice but at the same time disturbing that the moment you start dressing properly people's views about you will change. Dramatically.
> I kinda want to get one of my arms sleeved just because it would be such a contrast to how I look otherwise. I do enjoy that look though.



I view tattoos and clothing as two points on a spectrum of self-expression through body modification. By the way you dress, I can tell within vague cultural norms what kind of person you are, as well as what you like and what you do. Tattoos function as a much more specific form, IMO. You can tell a lot about someone without them even explaining what a tattoo means by looking at the placement, quality, size, and type of art they have. 

That's also one of the reasons I like dressing well. It commands a certain respect from other people, a certain way of being treated and addressed. I love it. Nobody's scared of me anymore, or think I'm some shiftless teenager.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 1, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Not trying to offend anyone, but I think most people are kinda scared off by dudes going around looking all br00talz.


This is true, but it's also why I like the look in the first place.
I'm just not really into people so I'm glad to have a bit of a deterrent handy.
Also, the folks who would still be willing to talk despite the look are more likely to be my type.



Murmel said:


> It's nice but at the same time disturbing that the moment you start dressing properly people's views about you will change. Dramatically.


Also very true.


----------



## Murmel (May 2, 2012)

^
Each to his own, if you wanna dress like that then do so. You should always wear what makes you feel most comfortable.
As long as you're not an ass and rude to well dressed people who like metal too. Like myself 
It took me a while to get into the hipster crowd, because I looked as un-hipster as you can get and I don't really listen to that kind of stuff either. But now they've come to accept me, because they eventually got to know me.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 2, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I view tattoos and clothing as two points on a spectrum of self-expression through body modification. By the way you dress, I can tell within vague cultural norms what kind of person you are, as well as what you like and what you do. Tattoos function as a much more specific form, IMO. You can tell a lot about someone without them even explaining what a tattoo means by looking at the placement, quality, size, and type of art they have.
> 
> That's also one of the reasons I like dressing well. It commands a certain respect from other people, a certain way of being treated and addressed. I love it. Nobody's scared of me anymore, or think I'm some shiftless teenager.



I agree with this. Especially the part about the type and quality of tattoos that people have. It really can tell you a lot.

That being said, I'm covered in tattoos and I've never felt that anyone has treated me any differently, and part of that's probably because I dress well and carry myself with confidence and respect.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 2, 2012)

Could not care less about clothes. I wear the same jeans every day, and 1 of 4 shirts. Oh, and 1 of 2 pairs of shoes I've had for the last 4 years.

Sure, they are all expensive brands, but that's because they are made to last.


----------



## Solodini (May 2, 2012)

I'm not materialistic, I just love design. My style is pretty timeless. I used to be more typically baggy Jeans/combat shorts, band tee and a black hoodie. That's still part of my style but now usually supplemented with a white shirt with cufflinks and a black waistcoat. Sometime a cravat, as well. That's more of a summer look. My Jeans have somewhat narrowed over the years but they're not skinny. 

I generally like clothes which skim the figure, rather than cling to it. My Jeans fit that description, as do most of my t shirts. I like nice collared shirts but, as others have said, that doesn't need to mean expensive. I'm short and shinny which can make buying clothes a chore, not for lack of enjoyment of shopping. 

With my frame, I like medium narrow vertical stripped shirts, just one colour plus white, generally. I like narrow pinstripe, as well. Combined stripes must be compete ratios, though. No 2.5:1! I like me some corduroy, as well. 

I'm a colour obsessive so no combining slightly different hues, no black and black or black and any other dark shade. Grey is the real colour which goes with everything. Brown is much nicer than black, IMO. It has much more depth and interaction with colour. 

My overall view is for style to imitate nature, so a natural fit, a base colour with lots of depth and a key accent colour. Some contrast to that is good, as well. 

I'm one of those pierced, tattooed folk but, again, they accent my natural features so they fit well with my overall look. 

Bargain of the century: my lady saw 2 pairs of handmade size UK6 (horribly difficult to find) shoes for £15 each when they would have been ~£250 each new. Scoar!


----------



## Thedanishdude (May 2, 2012)

I usually wear one of those basketball things with the wide and flat shadow, a pair of skinny jeans( prefer tiger of sweden ), a band shirt ( prefer white and coloured over black these days ) and of course my trusty 90'ies ish shirts.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 2, 2012)

Murmel said:


> As long as you're not an ass and rude to well dressed people who like metal too. Like myself


Don't worry, I'm not. 
Usually pretty quiet out in public and don't tend to speak unless spoken too, except if I happen upon people I actually know.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (May 6, 2012)

ry_z said:


> Button, maybe? I can't say that I've seen a button-up hoodie.



Volcom - Exceed - Hooded Cardigan - Impericon.com UK

This actually looks really nice, but it´s quite expensive. I always look for sales when it comes to those kind of things.


----------



## ry_z (May 6, 2012)

CyborgSlunk said:


> Volcom - Exceed - Hooded Cardigan - Impericon.com UK
> 
> This actually looks really nice, but it´s quite expensive. I always look for sales when it comes to those kind of things.



Ah, yeah, I guess I have seen hooded cardigans. I just never thought of them as hoodies, for whatever reason. 


In other news, I finally broke down and ordered some shorts, which I haven't worn in 7 or 8 years.


----------



## soliloquy (May 6, 2012)

make your own custom suits for fairly cheap:
Custom Shirts, Tailored Shirts, Dress Shirts | Modern Tailor Custom Tailored Suits and Shirts


Mens Suits - Suits for Men | Indochino


----------



## TinyAlaska (May 6, 2012)

Usually business casual, sometimes jeans with a blazer, or work-out clothes and cut-offs.


----------



## Eclipse (May 6, 2012)

I don't wear clothes but when I do it's just a nice solid color vneck or periphery shirt. Jeans and some shoes.


----------



## soliloquy (May 6, 2012)

tristanroyster said:


> I don't wear clothes but when I do it's just a nice solid color vneck or periphery shirt. Jeans and some shoes.


----------



## Breakdown (May 7, 2012)

I have about 3 jeans of the same color and style and a lot of plain black & dark grey shirts. My only goal when I dress myself is to look clean and not be naked.


----------



## Bigfan (May 7, 2012)

ry_z said:


> Ah, yeah, I guess I have seen hooded cardigans. I just never thought of them as hoodies, for whatever reason.



I fucking love my (only) button-up hoodie. It's also plain gray, all the more reason to like it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 7, 2012)

Solodini said:


> ... My overall view is for style to imitate nature ...


So ghillie suits would be totally your thing, eh?


----------



## Solodini (May 8, 2012)

With a nice tie and cufflinks.


----------



## ry_z (May 8, 2012)

I finally broke down and bought some shorts, for the first time in nearly ten years. 






(though in khaki and sky blue, not that yellow)

I still need some casual shoes that aren't brown and green.


----------



## Pav (May 8, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;2999152 said:


> So ghillie suits would be totally your thing, eh?


Nothing more natural than a woodland patterened bolt-action rifle.


----------

